# New Artist, come see my work!



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

very cool  they are some really nice pics


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

one word: AWESOME


----------



## Topsyturvyuu (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow! :shock: Totally cool! I wish I could draw...


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

great! i loved explosion! it really captured the movement


----------



## Annabel (Apr 4, 2007)

they're wonderful! i love your soft technique, it really captures the gentle feelings of horses!!! good work!


----------



## ashleigh_2904 (Dec 11, 2007)

WOW I really like the first one its really nice I wish I could draw or paint that good. Being around horses all the time you must no them in and out so i guess that helps lol


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow they are so neat. They look great


----------

